# Can you reactivate baking powder?



## smoothseas (Jan 11, 2009)

A tin of baking powder tends to go flat (is the correct term?) before I can use it. Is there a way to ‘reactivate' it?

tia for your help?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## smoothseas (Jan 11, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> No.


 


Dang! Well, since so much seems to go to waste, I think I’ll start making my own when needed.

You can make your own baking powder by combing 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar and 1/4 teaspoon baking soda, this equals I tsp of bp.

A little googling determined that c of t has an indefinite shelf life. 

And thanks, Pie, for answering so promptly.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 11, 2009)

Let us know if that works as well as the commercial stuff.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 11, 2009)

It's so cheap that I would not even mess with creating my own and risk a recipe's failure. Just my opinion. Anything under a couple of bucks gets tossed at its expiration date.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2009)

smoothseas said:


> You can make your own baking powder by combing 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar and 1/4 teaspoon baking soda, this equals I tsp of bp.



Unless I'm missing something, if you combine 1/4 teaspoon of a powdered ingredient with 1/2 teaspoon of a similar powdered ingredient, you end up with 3/4 teaspoon of the two ingredients.  In order to create a full teaspoon, you will need to mix up more.

And, I agree with Joe.  Buy fresh.  It's too cheap to risk possible failure.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 11, 2009)

We've been buying small cans of Rumford "Premium Aluminum-Free" Double Acting Baking Powder made by Clabber Girl. About $1 or so per can. Only 4 ounces, good for over a year according to the date on the can. Works well, not much chance of wasting any or having it go stale given the small size. If we use it up, we know the new can will be fresh. 

Interestingly, it has only three ingredients: monocalcium phosphate, bicarbonate of soda, and cornstarch (probably to keep it from clumping).


----------



## JoeV (Jan 12, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Unless I'm missing something, if you combine 1/4 teaspoon of a powdered ingredient with 1/2 teaspoon of a similar powdered ingredient, you end up with 3/4 teaspoon of the two ingredients.  In order to create a full teaspoon, you will need to mix up more.



I believe smoothseas meant 1 part baking powder to 2 parts cream of tarter.


----------

